
Functional Pearl No.2 – The Max Number of Surpassers - jacksontale
http://typeocaml.com/2015/02/20/pearl-no-2-the-max-number-of-surpassers
======
dcre
Enjoyable article, but that two-column layout is _bizarre_.

------
tel
If you like this then you should check out the source, Richard Bird's book [0]
for it and many other similar examples.

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Pearls-Functional-Algorithm-Design-
Ric...](http://www.amazon.com/Pearls-Functional-Algorithm-Design-
Richard/dp/0521513383)

~~~
jacksontale
Yeah, I formally introduced the book when I presented the pearl 1:
[http://typeocaml.com/2015/02/02/functional-pearl-no-1-the-
mi...](http://typeocaml.com/2015/02/02/functional-pearl-no-1-the-min-free-
nature/)

------
pronoiac
If we're targeting O(n log n), we could just sort the array and examine the
number of times the minimum entry appears.

~~~
dcre
The answer is not always the lowest number, e.g., if it appears late in the
list.

~~~
pronoiac
Ah! I missed the "whose indices are bigger" item in the description.

~~~
oltmang
Crap, me too! It also would've helped if he provided an example where the
answer wasn't also the min.

~~~
jacksontale
Yeah, you are right, the example number list in the post was not that awesome.
If I am free at any time, i will modify the example. Just refining the diagram
will be quite painful.

